# camera question



## Kace (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you have to use a gen-eye monitor with a gen-eye camera ,as I have the camera but not the monitor


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Kace said:


> Do you have to use a gen-eye monitor with a gen-eye camera ,as I have the camera but not the monitor


A bud of mine uses General cam, but mix/matches his monitor, DVD burner


----------



## Kace (Feb 16, 2010)

is his monitor /dvd burner a gen-eye or a differnt brand


----------

